# Frage zur guten Architektur einer WebApp



## Ferenjito (3. Apr 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Beim gestalten meiner selbstgebastelten Web-Application stelle ich mir immer wieder die Frage, wie ich mit Daten umgehe, die von mehreren Requests hintereinander genutzt werden, ohne dass sie Userspezifisch wären (Session wäre also der falsche Platz). Bislang speichere ich immer die ID der entsprechenden Klassen in der URL, und lese sie dann (mit Hilfe von Hibernate) wieder aus der Datenbank aus. Ich frage mich, ob es sinnvoller ist, oft benötigte Daten der Applikation im Speicher der Applikation zu belassen, anstatt sie immer wieder aufs neue aus der Datenbank zu holen. Hat jemand erfahreneres da vielleicht ein paar Tipps/Anregungen zu auf Lager?

MfG Ferenjito


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (3. Apr 2006)

Was sind "Daten" ? Wie groß sind die Daten ? Wie oft ändern sich die Daten u.s.w. ?
Kannst du nicht die init-Parameter der web.xml benutzen ?


----------



## frager (9. Apr 2006)

hi, mach dir doch in der anwendungsschicht eine klasse, welche die daten in einer arraylist vorhält? aber stimmt schon, man müsste wissen, WAS es für daten sind. 

gruß


----------

